# Another Visa Question



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

After receiving a Temporary Resident visa is it possible to enter Mexico on a tourist visa to delay finalizing the process? The reason is we are planning to fly down around Feb 1, but we need to return around April 1 to close on the sale of our DC area condo. Then we'll have our things shipped and drive back to Mexico.

We would like to have the Temporary Visa in place before our February departure, but the need to return to the US complicates things. 

Any suggestions for Plan B?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

It’s not legal to have more than one visa status at the same time. So if you are asking what the rules are, the rules say you’d have to cancel the Temporary Resident application to enter as a tourist. Then start a new Temporary Resident application when you’re ready.

However, I’m not clear on why you would actually need to do this; why you’d need to delay finalizing the process. Maybe because I’m not up to date on the process, so I don’t know what the complication would be in returning to the U.S. to close the sale and arrange the shipping while still _en trámite_ for Temporary Resident status.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> It’s not legal to have more than one visa status at the same time. So if you are asking what the rules are, the rules say you’d have to cancel the Temporary Resident application to enter as a tourist. Then start a new Temporary Resident application when you’re ready.
> 
> However, I’m not clear on why you would actually need to do this; why you’d need to delay finalizing the process. Maybe because I’m not up to date on the process, so I don’t know what the complication would be in returning to the U.S. to close the sale and arrange the shipping while still _en trámite_ for Temporary Resident status.


I believe Pancho will need to get permission from INM (in the form of a letter) to leave Mexico while waiting to receive his Residente Temporal card.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are intended to remain in Mexico while the visa card is being processed. To cross the border with a tourist permit is illegal and would result in cancellation of your process; maybe worse. No refunds and the possibility of fines and/or refusal of another application. In an urgent situation, you can ask INM for a letter of permission to exit and re-enter within 60 days; not a minute longer. If you do that, be very careful that all stamps on the letter and in your passport are legible. Bad things happen if they are not.

Note that you have received a temporary pre-approval from your nearest consulate. The stamp in your passport is a SINGLE ENTRY permit. To enter Mexico improperly will kill the entire process. You must follow the rules. I know a family who was confused about this and it did not end happily. Expensive and no visa issued.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

So, the only complication is that OP would need to get the letter of permission for exit and re-entry? If so, that’s not a big roadblock as long as the 60-day period doesn’t present a problem. Certainly it’s much easier to get the letter than to either cancel the process and start again, or to illegally claim tourist status.


----------



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks to all. That's what I thought. I guess Plan B is to enter & return on a tourist visa. Then apply for the Temporary Resident and hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you have not already applied, do not apply until you are ready to move to Mexico and reside there, indefinitely. The final process can take weeks, even months, requiring patience and multiple visits to INM on their very flexible time frame; not yours, unfortunately.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

PanchodeSMA said:


> After receiving a Temporary Resident visa is it possible to enter Mexico on a tourist visa to delay finalizing the process? The reason is we are planning to fly down around Feb 1, but we need to return around April 1 to close on the sale of our DC area condo. Then we'll have our things shipped and drive back to Mexico.
> 
> We would like to have the Temporary Visa in place before our February departure, but the need to return to the US complicates things.
> 
> Any suggestions for Plan B?



While I was waiting for my residente permanente visa I asked the INM office in Juarez this question:

_Can I go to Mexico while this application is in process and look for a place to live?_

The answer was affirmative, so I specifically asked about travel to other Mexican states to be sure the lady did not think I meant travelling about in Juarez, which anyone can do with no visa. 

She leafed through the papers they had given me in my file and the found the one she was looking for: a one-page document called "Registro Nacional de Publacion". This document has a CLAVE number, my full name, and the date it was issued. There is a dotted line running down the middle to indicate a fold and a scissors icon showing where to cut it to make it into something to slip in your pocket or wallet.

She said to keep that, and my passport, with me at all times. She opened the passport and reminded me of the photo id page the Mexican Consulate had put on a blank page in the passport. 

"You need both," she said. 

I did not go anywhere, however, until after I had the official visa card in my billfold, so I cannot attest to how these two documents are received at bus terminals, airports, or highway check points.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

The temporary may be different that the permanent visa process. 

Just noticed you said temporary.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Also note that there was no travel into the interior of Mexico and no need for either a tourist permit or visa. Please do not confuse apples and oranges; it might confuse folks. Unless otherwise stated, let us assume that the vast majority of these discussions involve the interior of Mexico; not the free zones along the border, where very few expats reside.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> Also note that there was no travel into the interior of Mexico and no need for either a tourist permit or visa. Please do not confuse apples and oranges; it might confuse folks. Unless otherwise stated, let us assume that the vast majority of these discussions involve the interior of Mexico; not the free zones along the border, where very few expats reside.


It seems crystal clear to me that I was specifically asking about _travel to the interior_ while in the application process, not into the border zones. 

I was told to show those two documents and there would be no problem.

If there was any confusion, I don't think it was on that point.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many folks are unaware of the free zone. The comments were for them; not to contradict your comment. In fact, I should also point out that there are those along the border who only experience Mexico in the free zones and have no idea that requirements are different in the interior. It works both ways, I suppose.


----------

